# Bottomless pyrimid aquarium



## Ryan V (Jun 12, 2011)

Ok, so the otherday I was thinking about making a bottomless aquarium (http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=...B2CC91&first=0) when I got a great idea for one in the shape of a pyrimid. So what it would be is a short rectangular aquarium with a glass triangular based pyrimid on top. Any suggestions comments or concerns? 

Ryan,

Very very rough sketch


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

A shape like that will have a very small water/air interface. The oxygen content of the water could get low. You'd likely need extra "bubble wands" or a out-of-sight sump with a decent surface area.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It would be way cool, though.


----------

